# Help, my hamster is loosing his fur!



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

For the last month or two my 1 year old hamster has started losing his fur. I know this normally happens in old age but i've been researching and this could be due to stress, Mites and old age. He had lost his fur before he was 1 and it grew back and now he has lost all of his fur around his back half of his body and the genital area. As i said i've researched and they read the symptoms of old age including drinking alot, less active etc. He even sleeps in his ball after a couple of minutes of running round. 
Thanks...


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I would get him to the vets for a check up. I know they dont live long but if he is curling up and sleeping after such a short time plus the balding then i would want him checked out. Perhaps a skin scrape?


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, I thought that but theres no marks or any scrapes on his skin, but theres spots?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like Mites. You need to get him to a vet so they can diagnose this & then give appropriate treatment.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Mites?*

There are more of the spots when i looked at him today. And the fur loss has spread down to the back of his hind legs, could be mites or it could be mange?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

jhsnake999 said:


> There are more of the spots when i looked at him today. And the fur loss has spread down to the back of his hind legs, could be mites or it could be mange?


Could be anything. As above I'd probably get him to the vets. Can you get medicated shampoo for hamsters?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

One of my Hamsters many years ago once had hair loss. Took it to the Vet & was given what i now know was Hibiscrub to wash it in. You could try washing it in some Hibiscrub & making sure it is throughly dry b4 putting back in it's cage. Mange is caused by mites & yes it would show as hair loss & maybe spots which is how it shows up in Dogs.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Ok, i will try that!


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> I would get him to the vets for a check up. I know they dont live long but if he is curling up and sleeping after such a short time plus the balding then i would want him checked out. Perhaps a skin scrape?


I've looked at my hamster today and he has what looks like red spots. Do you think it could be "bite" marks? I've booked an appointment at the vets, thanks...


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

corny girl said:


> One of my Hamsters many years ago once had hair loss.* Took it to the Vet & was given what i now know was Hibiscrub to wash it in*. You could try washing it in some Hibiscrub & making sure it is throughly dry b4 putting back in it's cage. Mange is caused by mites & yes it would show as hair loss & maybe spots which is how it shows up in Dogs.


Hibiscrub will clear the mites up,if that is what your hamster is suffering from, its a very effective remedy.
About 2 years ago some of my mice had mites and started to loose fur on the scruff of their necks where they were scratching, the vet perscribed Hibiscrub and it cleared all the mice of mites within a week.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Alex, i'm taking him up the vets tommorow, i will see what they will give me...


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

> Thanks, I thought that but theres no marks or any scrapes on his skin, but theres spots?


as has been mentioned, mites is the most likely cause. as well as treating them ham its a good dea to try and work out where they came from in the first place. bad hay, other animals and even dodgy wood shavings can bring in mites. 

the other thing that it could be is skin cancer. hamsters with skin cancer normally present with small plack spots or dots on their stomachs and often around or just behind the ears. 

hamsters can even get cushings disease (its rare) which results in rapid hairloss. 

best of luck at the vets, fingers crossed for mites!!

Kat


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

my hamsters been loosing her fur to, its genetic with her and theres nothing they can do, but chances are with yours its mites. Hamsters are very prone to stuff like that. Also don't panic if you see black dots or patches on the hamsters sides, ask the vet about it but it may just be the scent glands.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

jhsnake999 said:


> Thanks Alex, i'm taking him up the vets tommorow, i will see what they will give me...



What did it turn out to be? was it Mites? Did they prescribe Hibiscrub?


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its a skin infection, they put some kind of gel on his back and then said he has to take anti-biotics. I have to pick them up on monday...


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*My bald hamster...*


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

jhsnake999 said:


> image


Aww bless him lol I'm guessing he's a boy. They are massive lol


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Aww bless him lol I'm guessing he's a boy. They are massive lol


Yeah he is big, and your right too he is a boy...


----------



## 19amity97 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would take him to the vets...if I was you 
Hope this helps


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

HI,

has your oby recovered and grown his hair back yet?

I know it's an old thread but I thought I'd mention that as syrians get older they can be prone to skin cancers and vets rarely pick up in it until it's too late.

We lost Tarzan at 31 months to skin cancer. We could have had him treated but he was an 'old man' so we thought it kinder to let him go.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Hey saxon, the mites have cleared up and his fur has grown back. I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

jhsnake999 said:


> Hey saxon, the mites have cleared up and his fur has grown back. I'm sorry for your loss...


Tarzan died a few months ago now but it still hits home when you hear of similar symptoms oin others hamsters.

I'm glad it was 'just' mites they are so much easier to treat.
I'm glad he's now a furry monster and obviously a lot happier now he hasnt' got his little 'stowaways'.


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Yep, he...*

Yep, he is back to his normal self but he is alot slower and drinks alot more than he usually does. Oh well it's a sign of old age...


----------

